# US citizen getting married to French fiance in Miami



## biamnry (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey everybody, so my fiance is coming to Miami on his regular french passport at end of May for us to get married. He will be heading back to France one week after and I will follow him there after I get my french spouse visa. We're not applying for the K-1 visa because he will not be staying to live here.

So my questions is, what does he need to bring as proof of identity, etc... to get married in miami?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as what he needs to get married, you should check with your local town hall (or wherever you have to go to apply for the marriage license). Normally it's just the usual i.d. documents: birth certificate, possibly another form of photo i.d., etc. But for a foreigner, they usually want to see his passport.

Before he goes back home, though, you need to go to the French consulate in Miami and get the process started for your spouse visa - the main item of which is the livret de famille, for which you'll need a certified marriage certificate (either issued by the State or apostilled, which is another form of State validation of your certificate). Best to check now with the town hall or county offices to find out the quickest way to get that after the wedding.

You may also want to check with the Miami consulate to see what documents they'll need for processing the livret and your spouse visa and make sure you get several copies before your new husband flies back to France. These include his carte d'identité (French national i.d. card), passport, possibly a birth certificate (extrait de naissance) issued within the last 3 months and some proof of his residence (EDF bill, lease, rent receipts). The consulate can give you more information on the specifics, as each consulate seems to have their own list.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Congratulations! If you check your thread on the France forum, you'll see I've given you the Miami-Dade marriage website there as well (www.miami-dadeclerk.com/families_marriage.asp). 

Your fiance's passport should be sufficient as ID; you'll need to provide information on any prior marriages either of you may have had; and although as a non-resident he will be exempt from the 4-hour premarital course, you'll either have to take it or wait 3 days for your marriage license to be effective.

Bev is (as always) absolutely right that you should check with your local French consulate to see what you'll need to provide to them in order to get the livret de famille processed. For information on getting an apostilled copy of your marriage certificate, go to the website for the Florida Department of Health (www.doh.state.fl.us) and search "apostille" - the results will take you to the pages you need to review - for some reason I was unable to get the full link to work (ah, technology!).

Best of luck.


----------

